# Motorcycle carrier for Ebike



## omercn (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi,
Anyone has an experience with using a motorcycle hitch carrier for Ebike?
Similar to this one
What are the major downsides besides the need to use straps?


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Eek! Hope you don't have carbon bars... or carbon anything


----------



## omercn (Aug 15, 2018)

Train Wreck said:


> Eek! Hope you don't have carbon bars... or carbon anything


Aluminum, unfortunately...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Major downside is your license plate will be blocked and not visible.


----------



## MarylanderX (Feb 10, 2020)

I've got one for my motorcycles (although mine is all steel, much heavier duty than you need for any bicycle). You see hundreds of them at dirt bike events. To me the license plate thing is a non-issue.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I have one that I used to use when I had a dirt bike, and I have used it for bikes a few times. I attached to the seat rails and the handlebars and strapped the front wheel so that it wouldn't flop around. It worked fine.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Get the OneUp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Train Wreck said:


> Eek! Hope you don't have carbon bars... or carbon anything


What are you talking about? There are exactly zero issues using tie-down straps on carbon bars. You're trusting them to hang together when your fork bottoms out on a 40 MPH rock strewn downhill but you don't think they can handle the load on a gently suspended vehicle? Um, no. They'll be fine.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

omercn said:


> Aluminum, unfortunately...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issues whatsoever with any kind of bars. I hauled my bike(s) on a hitch mounted moto rack with no problems at all. The only issue is that you should definitely use an extra strap on the rear wheel since there's not a lot of weight (vs a dirt bike). Other than that, go for it. Works great.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

shreddr said:


> Get the OneUp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the OneUp racks, but they're 2-3 times the cost of a cheap dirt bike hitch rack. A beautiful piece of engineering and machining (we have one and it works very well), but not necessary, and if you also need to haul a dirt bike, obviously not an option.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

MarylanderX said:


> I've got one for my motorcycles (although mine is all steel, much heavier duty than you need for any bicycle). You see hundreds of them at dirt bike events. To me the license plate thing is a non-issue.


If you like to haul ass as much as you haul bikes, the license plate thing is a feature, not a bug. ;-)


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

RickBullottaPA said:


> You're trusting them to hang together when your fork bottoms out on a 40 MPH rock strewn downhill


That seems a bit dangerous and reckless. I don't do that kind of stuff on my acoustic bike, and a bit terrifying to know that's what ebikes are capable of.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

As a serious dirtbike rider, my question is why are you considering a dirtbike carrier for ebikes? I can carry 2 bikes on the back of my Volvo wagon on a Yakima bike rack that fits in my trailer hitch.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

sooslow said:


> As a serious dirtbike rider, my question is why are you considering a dirtbike carrier for ebikes? I can carry 2 bikes on the back of my Volvo wagon on a Yakima bike rack that fits in my trailer hitch.


Most normal hitch racks aren't made to hold two 50 pound bikes. The ones that are rated for ebikes are much more expensive than a dirt bike rack.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

honkinunit said:


> Most normal hitch racks aren't made to hold two 50 pound bikes. The ones that are rated for ebikes are much more expensive than a dirt bike rack.


Any bike rack that mates with a 2 inch receiver will carry 2 ebikes. Not necessarily true with 1 1/4 receivers.


----------



## tomr10 (Apr 19, 2020)

Most toe bar ones should be fine


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Hitch Rack*

I had some steel welded to the main stress point on my normal 1 1/4" hitch rack mount. It's original weight rating was 100lbs. My two emtb's without batteries are less than 100lbs so the extra steel and removing the batteries provides a large safety margin. Find a local welder and he should be able to beef up your hitch mount rack for a minimal charge.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Fat&SkinnyCO said:


> I had some steel welded to the main stress point on my normal 1 1/4" hitch rack mount. It's original weight rating was 100lbs. My two emtb's without batteries are less than 100lbs so the extra steel and removing the batteries provides a large safety margin. Find a local welder and he should be able to beef up your hitch mount rack for a minimal charge.
> 
> View attachment 1328821


Perfect!


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have A Rocky Mount rack, not the swing away model but the HD standard model and it is more burly than a One up for 2/3 the price. you do need a 2" mount.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

https://forum.ih8mud.com/threads/arb-front-bumper-bike-rack.484555/

https://www.isi-carriers.com/customers/bi/4x4-bike-carrier.html


----------

